# Question about transcript



## Zinking (29 Jul 2012)

Do you have to get your HS to send it in or just pick it up from the hs office and bring it to your RO?


----------



## Zinking (29 Jul 2012)

And if you have to bring in the original transcript in anyway doesn't Recruiting officer or background checking volunteers or personal have to call the school and verify all the grades before you are accepted anyway? Why can't you just tell them what school you graduated from so they can request transcripts themselves or just call the school division? Seems like extra work for no reason.


----------



## Zinking (29 Jul 2012)

That doesn't really answer my question, it's just simple logic
In order to get your transcript from your high-school you have to go to your hs office and request it, wait 2-3 days till Principle finds the time to sign it. Not even mentioning the funds put in printing it out. Wouldn't be much easier for everyone if you just told the RO what school you graduated from and he got all details from school anyway, since while confirming and doing background checks he will do that anyway? Or does RO just has access to school division database and when you provide him with your transcript he can just enter your student number and check it faster that way?


----------



## MikeL (29 Jul 2012)

No,  the CFRC does not have access to all High School databases to pull up your transcripts

Also,  the funds put into printing it out?  a piece of paper and a bit of ink to print out your transcripts isn't going to break the bank for anyone..


Instead of complaining why don't you just call your school or visit them,  get the transcripts.. even if that means waiting 2-3 days.  And turn them in with all the other paperwork required.  It is all very easy,  just do it, unless of course the CF really isn't for you if you can't be bothered to do some leg work.


----------



## 2010newbie (29 Jul 2012)

They do not call the schools to verify grades either.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

> it's just simple logic



Here is some easy logic for you.

If you don't like the way we ask for documents for the application then don't apply.

It's just simple logic.


----------



## Zinking (29 Jul 2012)

Hey guys, I don't mind the leg work, this is just rhetorical question and I am not trying to be a smart-*** . I mean wouldn't it be logical and faster that way? Or would it violate Canadian privacy laws if RO's had access to school division database?  Thanks for replies.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (29 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I don't mind the leg work, this is just rhetorical question and I am not trying to be a smart-*** . I mean wouldn't it be logical and faster that way? Or would it violate Canadian privacy laws if RO's had access to school division database?  Thanks for replies.



Do you have any idea how many school boards there are in Canada? The CF simply can't have access to all of them. Therefore it is easier to have the applicant bring in their own. Helps the initial screening process, as alluded to in previous posts.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I don't mind the leg work, this is just rhetorical question and I am not trying to be a smart-*** . I mean wouldn't it be logical and faster that way? Or would it violate Canadian privacy laws if RO's had access to school division database?  Thanks for replies.



Or if you want the job, you put the extra effort into getting all the required paperwork together and handed in. Call it an informal selection process to keep lazy people out. We don't have the manpower to process all the applications we're getting in a timely fashion, let alone tracking down your HS transcript and other paperwork so you can play XBox and wait for a phone call.


----------



## KingofKeys (29 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

> Do you have to get your HS to send it in or just pick it up from the hs office and bring it to your RO?



Have you filled out your application forms yet? It asks for your name, address, work history blah blah. With a copy of your passport, driver's license, SIN card one could argue that they RC already has access to such information and it is a waste of time for them to ask redundant questions.

However, it does simplify the process. By requesting that you bring your transcripts, the RC does not need to waste time or man power in doing so. To add on to that, the postage cost and the $20 fee that High School's usually charge (they did in my case) for printing out these Transcript is also avoided. So all in all, I think they make us bring both HS and University Transcript to reduce cost, reduce man-power required, and the time spent in acquiring these documents.  

P.S I doubt the CFRC would be allowed to request transcripts on someone else's behalf unless they had a warrant


----------



## Waters81 (30 Jul 2012)

As 'KingOfKeys' stated, its a matter of time and man power it takes to process your application, and the thousands of other applications that they need to sort through. So in a sense, yes, it is logical for them to have YOU provide all required documentation for the application. But, as stated by everyone else who has posted here, if it seems illogical for you to have to do this, then maybe this is isn't the right path for you. As Lord Alfred Tennyson wrote in "Charge of the Light Brigade",  "Their's not to reason why" Their's is just to shut the hell up and do as your told!

 Okay, so I ad-libbed a bit there.


----------



## DAA (30 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I don't mind the leg work, this is just rhetorical question and I am not trying to be a smart-*** . I mean wouldn't it be logical and faster that way? Or would it violate Canadian privacy laws if RO's had access to school division database?  Thanks for replies.



You just answered your own question, "Privacy Act".........


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jul 2012)

As someone who works in recruiting

1) You need you HS transcripts, because YOU need to PROVE, you have met the minimum education requirements for entry into the Canadian forces.  This isn't some arbitrary decision this is the law, QR&O 6.01 and DAOD 5002-1 detail what is required for enrolment.  Both of these derive their authority from FEDERAL law (ie the NDA).  If you can't prove you meet the requirements then we aren't going to waste time processing your file. 

2)You are whining and lazy, we regulary get applicants who have completed their education outside the country.  They are required to not only get their credentials vetted to see how they match up with Canadian standards, but in some cases they need the documents translated.  Both of these are done at their own expense, and it's not cheap.  But they do it because they want the job.  

3)You erroneously believe that we should do your leg work for you.  FALSE.  Here is a not so subtle hint, if any place you are applying for ask you to provide some sort of documentation, if you really want that job you will do it ASAP and not b*tch and moan on the internet about how you are unique and should be accomdated.  The CF is way more leninient in regards to allowing applicants to bringing in some required documents at later times (even when they should have brought them in earlier), or giving people the opportunity to refill out forms they submitted incorrectly.  Practically everywhere else this does not happen, period. You forget to hand something in, have missing info, or just have plain horrible writing, your application is tossed. 

4)Despite what (its seems many seem to believe, thanks to TV shows and movies)  we do not have access to a littany of databases detailing your entire life

5)The confirmation checks are just that a confirmation that the information you provided wasn't created on photoshop.


----------



## Zinking (31 Jul 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how many school boards there are in Canada? The CF simply can't have access to all of them. Therefore it is easier to have the applicant bring in their own. Helps the initial screening process, as alluded to in previous posts.





			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> As someone who works in recruiting
> 
> 1) You need you HS transcripts, because YOU need to PROVE, you have met the minimum education requirements for entry into the Canadian forces.  This isn't some arbitrary decision this is the law, QR&O 6.01 and DAOD 5002-1 detail what is required for enrolment.  Both of these derive their authority from FEDERAL law (ie the NDA).  If you can't prove you meet the requirements then we aren't going to waste time processing your file.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answers


----------

